# O.K looking for homes for Auri's kittens :)



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

Anyone who is interested please message me or post on here  I do not know what color they will be as Auri is a rescue and came to me pregnant, i suspect there will be tortoiseshells though 

this is Auri


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Just to throw a cat amongst the pidgeons should you not wait until she has had the kittens and that they have made it through the first few weeks of life before attempting to find homes for them.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

MontyMaude said:


> Just to throw a cat amongst the pidgeons should you not wait until she has had the kittens and that they have made it through the first few weeks of life before attempting to find homes for them.


Probably  but i really want to sound out and see if anyone is interested  i may be a little over proactive


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2012)

She really looks like my Eric.


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

awww shes beautiful!! 
STOP TEMPTING ME WITH MORE KITTENS!! lol


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I find this a bit like "tempting fate.It is well known that this poor cat has only recently given birth and is now pregnant again.
I really think as the kittens,if they and their mum survive,have got 12/13 weeks to find homes so there is no rush surely.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

she is lovely but im sorry but with past experience and knowing how hard it is to actually get kittens past 2 weeks, 6 weeks then through vaccinations and neutering, i do think if people are excited in having a new kitten and they dont make it its going to be a bomb shell for them.

you will have plenty of time to find homes for the kittens after all you have at least 12 weeks. 
with my mc kittens i dont inform anybody of what i have available until they are 10 weeks old as i know how quickly things can go wrong, although i know you are excited.xx


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

buffie said:


> I find this a bit like "tempting fate.It is well known that this poor cat has only recently given birth and is now pregnant again.
> I really think as the kittens,if they and their mum survive,have got 12/13 weeks to find homes so there is no rush surely.


maybe your right, I just want to do right by these kittens by finding them good homes, and i know forum members would look after the little ones.

surly its better to start looking sooner rather then later


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

You shouldn't count your chickens before they hatch. I know you want to start looking for homes but do please wait until they are born and you know that they are thriving. You may get several people who will say now that they would like one but when the time comes you may find that they have changed their minds or have found kittens elsewhere as they don't want to wait.
Aside from that though, can this sort of post be confined to the adoption and rescue section please.


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

Oh lass, don't home your kittens till they hatch! Wait till Auri is safely delivered and they've got through the crucial first few weeks.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

the best thing in waiting is you can show photos of the sweet kittens and we can all be happy Auri and her babies made it through.


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

Bother, now it looks like I'm copying Lynn. 'twas a double post! Great minds and all that.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Really think this is the wrong thing to do. Yes you will need to start looking form home, but you need to do so responsibly. How on earth can you agree to homes if anyone contacts you right now. Say I agreed to have one of your babies. Ok, so I want a boy because everybody knows boys get on better with girls. I want a black and white one that's cuddly. How would you respond to that? You can't!

I understand you're excited, but you need to remember that you're searching for homes for these babies for life, and you can't match a kitten to a new owner until you know their personality and what the new owner wants. I never let anyone choose a kitten until 8-9 weeks old, no matter how long they've been waiting, for this very reason. I always ask people to come and view first. As for PF members giving a cat a good home, yes they might, but there's no guarantee of that either. I've heard of people keeping their cats in cupboards and all sorts, so again, don't trust they'll be good just because they hold a PF membership.

Right, I've said my piece and bang goes my popularity, but I'd rather have you think about it than see kittens go to unprepared homes.


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

sorry, I don't venture into the cat forums very often, but I am curious about her story, what is it? 
Also, the picture says Oreo and your post says Auri... How come? 
Sorry, don't mean to sound nosey (but I am!) 

x


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Well I must be in the minority here but I can't see anything wrong with looking for potential homes now.Once kittens are here people can decide if they want one of them or not , be homechecked etc and then sj can decide who gets one and who doesn't,match them up personality wise etc but I can't see a problem with gauging(is that spelt right?) potential interest now.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

AngelEyes92 said:


> sorry, I don't venture into the cat forums very often, but I am curious about her story, what is it?
> Also, the picture says Oreo and your post says Auri... How come?
> Sorry, don't mean to sound nosey (but I am!)
> 
> x


http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/275202-free-good-home-cats.html

There is another thread somewhere ,if I find it I will add it later.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/275845-oreo-pregnant.html


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2012)

carly87 said:


> I've heard of people keeping their cats in cupboards and all sorts, so again, don't trust they'll be good just because they hold a PF membership.


If you are referring to me, my cats beds are in a cupboard and that is where they have access to their litter trays but they do have access to most of the house and are not neglected in anyway and are happy and content cats. You can see this clearly in the pictures I posted last night on the snap it thread. I am not getting into a debate or making any more comments on this subject.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Not you specifically, lovely, as I've heard of this more than once, and as I don't know your circumstances, can't comment. And by the way, I can't see your pictures on the thread given that I'm blind.

Polishrose, there may be some harm in this. Imagine you'd set your heart on a kitten from this litter only to find that they die at 2 weeks old, that they are stillborn, born deformed, don't feed, go down with an illness etc. It's heartache that people don't need. Sorry to be doom and gloom SJ. I don't mean to be. Kittens are wonderful and gorgeous and all that, but they also come attached to a whole host of heartache which is why we breeders don't typically count our chickens and start looking for homes until we know they're stable and thriving.

Another thing to bear in mind is that a lot of people here will say they'd love one, but this translates into, "Oh, what a cute kitten, they're adorable!" As a first timer, I know it's easy to read into this and get quite excited. Thanks to being very slightly more seasoned this time around, I was able to sit back and enjoy them for the lovely compliments they were, but I'd suggest, for the sake of your own sanity, that when the comments start flooding in as a result of your cutiepies being posted in photos here, you wait until you've had a very firm yes I want one and I'm ready to have one in my home, before you start getting excited.

All that being said, if you need any help, someone to talk things through with, hand holding if you panic etc, then I'm here. I know I probably come across as a bear here, or have been lately, but I think like Spid, I've just had my fill of this place for a bit, so please don't take any of it personally as it's not meant that way at all.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

And just to very firmly clarify another point so that people don't feel like I'm pointing the finger, my cats have 2 of their litter trays in a cupboard, and my old girl CHOOSES to sleep on top of them from time to time, so it really wasn't you I was referring to. I did know of one person linked with the forum though that had a cat convalescing in a cage in a cupboard, and another who couldn't see the harm in shutting her cat in a bathroom not much bigger than a cupboard for the 10 hours she was out at work every day, so again, really not aimed at you personally.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

Thankyou for the warning guys  anyone interested in a kitten will probably be questioned within a inch of their lives  (not trying to put people off just want the best homes i can find x)


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> Thankyou for the warning guys  anyone interested in a kitten will probably be *questioned within a inch of their lives*  (not trying to put people off just want the best homes i can find x)


Questioned or home checked ?


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

carly87 I do see what you mean, but it's common practice for dog breeders to have a list of interested people sometimes before dogs are even mated,so I can't see that it's any different.I'm sure we're all mature enough to know that sometimes things don't go according to plan and that there may not be any kittens to rehome, or that they may not be perfect in every way, but that doesn't mean someone who wanted a kitten won't still want one even if it only has 3 legs for example. If someone is looking for a kitten anyway it won't hurt to make contact and say "hello I'm interested in rehoming a kitten, can you keep me in mind please".That's my opinion anyway


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

Cookieandme said:


> Questioned or home checked ?


home checks might prove difficult depending where people live  if there is anyone willing to provide homechecks that live near prospective kitten slaves, it would be very helpful 

Otherwise i will be getting to know people through chatting on here and by phone and finding out about their living accommodation by these meens rather then seeing it


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> home checks might prove difficult depending where people live  if there is anyone willing to provide homechecks that live near prospective kitten slaves, it would be very helpful
> 
> Otherwise i will be getting to know people through chatting on here and by phone and finding out about their living accommodation by these meens rather then seeing it


Have you ever considered people do lie on the internet.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

Yes i have considered it. I will be taking as many precautions as possible. If you have any helpful tips to give they would be more then welcome.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Webcam tours of houses?LOL


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

There's no guarantee that all of your kittens will go to forum members. Cookie, to be very fair about it, not many breeders home check either, but very constructive questionning together with face to face meetings are essential.

Polishrose, I agree with you in that breeders have waiting lists. I myself run one, but there's a difference in saying "Hi, does anyone want a kitten" and running a list. People come to those breeders and ask for a kitten, not the other way around, and it's this that I don't have a problem with. When people are on a list, they don't have any guarantee of when they'll get a kitten, but when a kitten is offered, well, the tone and the expectancy are very different.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

carly87 said:


> There's no guarantee that all of your kittens will go to forum members. Cookie, to be very fair about it, not many breeders home check either, but very constructive questionning together with face to face meetings are essential.


No but if you get a cat from a rescue they will.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

What, she's a rescue?


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

carly87 said:


> What, she's a rescue?


Yes Auri is a rescue that came to me pregnant  she will be spayed as soon as her milk dries up.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

polishrose said:


> carly87 I do see what you mean, but it's common practice for dog breeders to have a list of interested people sometimes before dogs are even mated,so I can't see that it's any different.I'm sure we're all mature enough to know that sometimes things don't go according to plan and that there may not be any kittens to rehome, or that they may not be perfect in every way, but that doesn't mean someone who wanted a kitten won't still want one even if it only has 3 legs for example. If someone is looking for a kitten anyway it won't hurt to make contact and say "hello I'm interested in rehoming a kitten, can you keep me in mind please".That's my opinion anyway


With dogs though you often have more idea of what they will look like, for example, if you are breeding a certain breed, and the whole litter may look quite alike. They will no doubt all have different personalities of course, but many people want kittens of a certain colour or coat length, and with moggies there's no telling what you're going to get!!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

No no, i meant are you a rescue, given that Cookie's suggesting home checks for you. I'm guessing this is due to the confusion with GH and their involvement, then withdrawal on you're decision to keep them yourself. So technically, you're not classed as a rescue now, right?


----------

